# Employment Opportunities?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok, no joke here, serious question.

So I might be able to take early retirement from my teaching career about the same time Model3 will be ramped up. I would honestly love to consider becoming a "Delivery Experience Specialist" after I retire. I really think it would be fun handing over the key fob of their car to new owners and giving test drives to interested parties.

Do you folks think they will be adding these types of jobs when the Model 3 starts rolling off the line? I know it's all speculation at this point but fun to consider.

Interested in your thoughts.

Dan


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Just realized this is probably not the right place for this thread...sorry, my bad. Moderators feel free to move it wherever you feel makes more sense.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't see why not.

The next time you visit your local Tesla store, why don't you chat up some of the employees and ask how they landed the job?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thread moved per Dan's request.

That sounds like a great plan, @Dan Detweiler... good luck with that!
Now that you make it think of it, I may make that one of my early retirement plans too as of 2018... Just wish there is a T≡SLA store closer than 170 miles by then...


----------

